# Elongated Enclosure



## shidiwen (Feb 23, 2011)

heya, this is our current elongated enclosure, it is now in a different spot as it is still winter here and kinda cold, but as soon as it is warm enough the whole thing will move right back to the window where our babies get plenty of sunshine as well as some plants as extra hiding spots.

it has a dry and a wet area using moss and torf.

it's about 10 by 3 ft and they seem happy for now 






















comments and feedback welcome and highly appreciated


----------



## Snapper (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks nice. The only thing I can say is the light should be pointing straight down instead of on an angle. Love all the space!


----------



## 81SHOVELHEAD (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice 
Did you make the caves? they look so natrual. 
Nice looking torts also..
Mike D.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Feb 26, 2011)

I like the size of it... but what's with the cardboard sides? Don't they get soggy from damp substrate.

Also - what's under the substrate? or is all this on top of your hardwood floors?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 26, 2011)

*Nice*!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 26, 2011)

Yeah, worrying about the floors was my first thought too. I love that you were able to give them so much space. Its really nice. Are the sides high enough that the tortoises can't climb out? I also like those caves. Can't find anything like that here. One thing to consider when you move them back to the window, the glass filters out the UV rays from the sun, so the only benefit from being next to the window is the heat.


----------



## shidiwen (Feb 27, 2011)

thanks for the feedback everyone! we use some extra flooring material and another isolating layer of carton below, so no worries about the flooring (and the sides), it's all like a big flexible water proof basin. we have a different walling for the actual spot by the windows - the cardboard sides are holding up for now but the smaller tortoise is challenging us and it might not be high enough for much longer. those hides are some kind of very hard plastic material, they are very heavy and solid and they seem to really like them. i just don't know how to actually add some humidity to those hides - any ideas? i actually couldn't find any good instructions (or images) of solid humid hides yet, that's what i am currently looking for, if you know of any, please let me know!
we are also really happy about the space - for now our babies seem to prefer the dry area - maybe just because they are more used to it - any ideas of how to motivate them to use the humid area more?
we will for sure provide the uv lamp in the spot next to the windows as well. 

again about those hides - they sell them in really large varieties and sizes here in china - if anyone needs details i can dig a bit for you guys!



hope the weather will be warm enough to move our babies soon!


----------



## luke (Feb 27, 2011)

nince enclosure, its very spacious.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice and large! 

The window may even be colder due to drafts when the sun doesn't shine on them. I would actually avoid a window area because of large temperature variations and drafts. An inside wall up off the floor and in between vents is my pick. Just picking it up off the ground should give you a few extra degrees of temp. Similar with covering parts of it between heat sources (with lids from plastic bins or even kitchen foil).

Having the moisture in a warm hide can be enticing. Just from looking, I see less? heat in the moist area, which will feel even cooler because of the humidity. When you add humidity you need to add more heat. You can use a moist sponge zip tied to the top of a plastic hide. Or, moist sphagnum or peat moss in hides as long as the surrounding substrate won't mold. Here's a nice thread too: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Humid-Hide-Boxes#axzz1FJhDckMD 

If suitable for your species (I am not familiar), sometimes it is easier to use 100% moist substrate and no humid hide, if they really won't use one no matter what you do, and they need it. 

Putting a moist substrate in some of the hides may be the best idea...as those aren't suitable for the sponge idea. If you do the plastic box with the small opening to create the humidity chamber, I'd suggest trying to use something dark plastic, or spray paint it (storage stores will give you more options than a typical retailer for containers...like you may be able to find a brown or black shoebox sized plastic tub which you cut a small opening in, vs. just the clear plastic).

Other hide ideas I like to use are fake plants from the craft store hide large leaves to hide under, and piles of timothy hay or orchard grass (only suitable in dry areas). Helps break up the line of sight too. Slate tiles are great for feeding on as they have more surface area to keep the food away from the substrate.

Awesome!


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow, it is very elongated! Nice and spacious.
har har 

Really though, I love it!


----------



## shidiwen (Feb 28, 2011)

very valuable information - thanks a lot kate and katie 
temperatures should be better soon and i will update this post as soon as the enclosure has moved 

the humid hide thread was quite a good inspiration too - thanks!


----------



## welly (Mar 1, 2011)

WOW!
I love your enclosure!!! good job there.


----------



## shidiwen (Mar 13, 2011)

*Update on our Enclosure*

heya guys - it's finally warm enough to move our enclosure over to the window - and here we are: new setup and new pics for the forum 

new features: 


more and bigger hides
warming mat under the hides (topped with turf & moss)
way bigger humid area, smaller dry area (with basking spot)
more plants

feedback - as always - highly welcome and appreciated.


----------



## terryo (Mar 13, 2011)

I love it with all those plants. What a beautiful window you have. What kind of tree is that one on the right..a bonsai..what kind. I really love that cave too.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 13, 2011)

Love it!! Really good and nice view


----------



## shidiwen (Mar 13, 2011)

thanks for feedback guys  glad if you like it, our babies sure do, they can't stop exploring.

@terry: yepp, that's kind of a bonsai - the chinese version of it, so no heavy wiring to force it into shape. it's actually a plum tree with very nice white blossoms in spring.  The caves are all some very durable plastic material, very heavy and solid. they are painted black inside, so the torts really like them - especially now with the heating mats below.

btw: i'd really love to see your images too, but since we are in china - and most online picture services are being censored here - we can always only read your posts and have to use our imagination (and other users' great feedback) to picture what your images look like 

@ Erin:  they love the view for sure - there was some very acrobatic climbing action just before to get on the shelters in order to take a look down


----------



## terryo (Mar 14, 2011)

Natal Plum bonsai'...I've never seen one so big. I had one for years, which flowered all the time and produced the little plums, but I neglected all my bonsai for a few years, and most died. I'm very sad about this. Do you have any other bonsai? Your plum is just beautiful.


----------

